# Tropica Plant Nutrition discontinued? alternatives?



## drooke (25 Nov 2012)

Hi all,

I currently use TPN for fertilising my 350 litre low tech. It appears that it may have been discontinued, is this correct?

If so, what alternatives are there that people have used?

Cheers for any help,

Dan


----------



## Clifford (25 Nov 2012)

You could always make your own.

There's a good guide here:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm


----------



## Antoni (25 Nov 2012)

Tropica Nutrition is not discontinued, they have only changed the branding and labeling a bit. 

Click here

Many of the online shops, partners to the forum sells it. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Matt Warner (25 Nov 2012)

They have just changed the name and the bottle. It's exactly the same stuff though.


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Nov 2012)

Trinity to Neo: A Deja Vous is a glitch in The Matrix. It happens when they change something.

Cheers,


----------



## drooke (25 Nov 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have just bought some reduced TPN 100ml bottles and a Premium Plant Fertiliser at Aqua Essentials.

If I ever get the time, unlikely, I might look at making my own! Cheers for the link though.

Dan


----------



## thomas.bham (11 Feb 2013)

Clifford said:


> You could always make your own.
> 
> There's a good guide here:
> 
> James' Planted Tank - All In One Solution


 
I looked at this webside and they are using the E300 Ascorbic Acid and E202 Potassium Sorbate, I guess they are as antioxidants/preserves?
My question is where i can get them from?
Is it really necessary to use then if I wouldn't mix macro with trace elements? unless it is for different purpose?


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2013)

thomas.bham said:


> My question is where i can get them from?


Got mine on ebay! You don't actually need it if you mix the micro and macro separately!


----------



## rolexbene (11 Feb 2013)

drooke said:


> Thanks everyone. I have just bought some reduced TPN 100ml bottles and a Premium Plant Fertiliser at Aqua Essentials.
> If I ever get the time, unlikely, I might look at making my own! Cheers for the link though.
> Dan


 
Just for reference, making your own is a simple as buying this and adding it to water....
This would lightly depending on the size of your tank last you many many years, saving a lot of money.


----------



## thomas.bham (12 Feb 2013)

Thank you for fast response
what about Amonia Nitrate? Currently I'm running tank with EI method and I have never used amonia before.
Becouse EI method on my tank doesn't work very well I wanted to try someting new.
I bought tropics ferts to try, but for long run it seems to be a bit too expensive.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2013)

thomas.bham said:


> Becouse EI method on my tank doesn't work very well I wanted to try someting new.


Doesn't work very well? what do you mean?


----------



## Aron_Dip (12 Feb 2013)

ceg4048 said:


> Trinity to Neo: A Deja Vous is a glitch in The Matrix. It happens when they change something.
> 
> Cheers,


lol love it!


----------



## thomas.bham (12 Feb 2013)

I am not 100% sure wether my problems are caused by EI I might be the micro issue or my bloody tap water which is hard an contain 20ppm of no3. Since I moved I can't get it right. 
later on after work I will describe you my problems and attach some pics


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2013)

thomas.bham said:


> I am not 100% sure wether my problems are caused by EI I might be the micro issue or my bloody tap water which is hard an contain 20ppm of no3.


neither of those will be a problem in a planted tank! You need to look at your CO2, lights and flow instead and forget about EI! If you dose what is recommend and keep up the water changes you won't have any issues with nutrients.


----------



## thomas.bham (12 Feb 2013)

Hi Dragon, appreciate your interest and I'll be greatful for your help. I think my problems are a bit out of this threat so please have a look at my topic: My litlle 250L garden. | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------

